# My Little Shamrock Coop



## MelTx (Jan 28, 2014)

So we're right in the middle of town and I have an extremely picky obsessive compulsive husband, so I needed a coop that moves and looks nice.

We bought plans from mobilecoops.com and tweaked the measurements to our needs.

Max number of chickens I'd put in this would be 4, but hubs limited us to 3 hens.

Dimensions are 5.5 ft tall x 7ft long x 3.5 ft wide. Had to fit through a 4.5 ft fence gate.

The weight is EXCESSIVE. But it does move. I work out and hubs lifts every day and we have to muscle this thing to move for mowing. But I can move it enough that it doesn't kill the grass ect. I do wish the nesting boxes were external for more protected roost space but I can cover the sides with plastic in bad blowing rain.

And the girls will have free range time in our big back yard everyday.












































We'll be getting our 7-8 week old blue/black/splash orpingtons at the end of this month!

Will be putting nipple waterer in with bucket and PVC feeder that I'm finishing up.

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## mpgo4th (Apr 19, 2013)

Looks great. You guys are very handy to built something that easy on the eyes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## MelTx (Jan 28, 2014)

mpgo4th said:


> Looks great. You guys are very handy to built something that easy on the eyes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


Oh we paid a friend to build it and yes HE is very handy.

I'm no nearly as handy with wood working! LOL!


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 20, 2012)

Larger diameter tires will make it easier to move.

Great looking coop!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

nice coop that. and love the shamrock


----------



## MelTx (Jan 28, 2014)

TheLazyL said:


> Larger diameter tires will make it easier to move.
> 
> Great looking coop!


These were the biggest air tires we could find. Hard tires would sink in the yard.

Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Making the tires bigger would also be kind of hard to do at this point.

Nice coop Mel!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Looks like some lucky hens are going to have a really great home!


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

It's a St Patrick's day theme!


----------



## MelTx (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks guys! I hope the girls will like it. I had to make sure the husband liked it first. ;-)


----------



## anakonia (Mar 23, 2014)

I was browsing and trying to get ideas on movable coups. Yours is beautiful! I understand the wishing the nest boxes was external that makes sense cuz it allows more room to be used on the inside. I didn't think about the tires. I hadn't thought about ruts so I will keep that in mind too. Any other things you may have to suggest for someone that is looking at making a portable coup? I want it pleasing to look at but also functional too. I am gleaning all I can before we set out to create it. I really like yours. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## MelTx (Jan 28, 2014)

anakonia said:


> I was browsing and trying to get ideas on movable coups. Yours is beautiful! I understand the wishing the nest boxes was external that makes sense cuz it allows more room to be used on the inside. I didn't think about the tires. I hadn't thought about ruts so I will keep that in mind too. Any other things you may have to suggest for someone that is looking at making a portable coup? I want it pleasing to look at but also functional too. I am gleaning all I can before we set out to create it. I really like yours.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


Hi there! Thanks so much! Yeah we needed form and function so it had to look nice.

The wheels can make ruts but I've been moving it a little every few days and so far it's not creating ruts.

I would suggest using the LIGHTEST materials you can find. We half end the size of the wood and it's still incredibly heavy.

And use larger wheels. Use air tires if you are on soil or they will sink.

Mind has a hardware cloth bottom so they won't tear up the lawn much and for security. But you don't have to have a bottom.

Good luck with your coop! I can't wait to get my hens!

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## anakonia (Mar 23, 2014)

What breed did you decide to get?


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## anakonia (Mar 23, 2014)

Oh and thank you for the pointers!!


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## MelTx (Jan 28, 2014)

anakonia said:


> What breed did you decide to get?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


I'm getting English Blue,Black,Splash orpingtons in another week. They'll be 8wks old.

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## anakonia (Mar 23, 2014)

When you get them post some pictures. I'd love to see them. I love the blue color. Why does the splash look like?


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## MelTx (Jan 28, 2014)

Splash orpingtons look like this (with variation on color and spotting)








Some are lighter, some more spotty. I really like them. And the blue. I'll have lots of pics to share!

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## anakonia (Mar 23, 2014)

Oh that is so pretty!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

